# [Technik-Ratgeber] Komplett-PC: PCGH-Empfehlung über 1.000 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Komplett-PC: PCGH-Empfehlung über 1.000 Euro*

						Ein Gaming-PC der oberen Mittelklasse, mit dem Sie aktuelle Titel mit voller Detailpracht und sehr hohen Auflösungen spielen können, muss nicht mehrere tausend Euro kosten. In unserem Ratgeber stellen wir Ihnen zwei Komplett-PCs vor, die mit ungefähr 1.400 Euro zu Buche schlagen. Deren von der PCGH empfohlenen Hardware garantiert beim Spielen sehr hohe Frameraten sowie Auflösungen und verfügt über ausreichend Leistung für fordernden Anwendungen wie Photoshop oder Videobearbeitung.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Komplett-PC: PCGH-Empfehlung über 1.000 Euro*


----------

